
K7: a standard library for the V8 Javascript interpreter - Jebdm
http://github.com/sebastien/k7/tree/master
======
tlrobinson
This group <http://groups.google.com/group/serverjs> (kicked off by this post:
[http://www.blueskyonmars.com/2009/01/29/what-server-side-
jav...](http://www.blueskyonmars.com/2009/01/29/what-server-side-javascript-
needs/) ) is working on a cross-interpreter standard library, a module system,
etc. It just started last week, but people from many of the major server side
(and some client side) JavaScript projects are already involved. If you're
interested in helping out, take a look.

------
voodootikigod
Also check out <http://www.jsconf2009.com> where JavaScript developers will be
rallying to discuss how to use JavaScript to build cutting edge mobile,
desktop, server, and web applications. If you have any interest in deep JS
tech, you should be there.

------
IsaacSchlueter
If you're having problems building it on Darwin, try this one:
<http://github.com/isaacs/k7>

(Pull request sent.)

------
moonpolysoft
Awesome. I've been wanting something like this for a while, but have been too
busy with my projects to start it.

~~~
IsaacSchlueter
Same here!

I've been kicking around some ideas to put V8 to use, but the lack of file and
curl access was a huge roadblock that I haven't had time to work past.

Thanks!!

